# Keep our Haunt Alive



## Rohr Manor (Feb 26, 2010)

Hello Fellow Haunters,

I have some bad news while being out of town helping with a family emergency. All my wood and materials that I use to build our Yard Haunt was taken, I don’t like to word “stolen” cause I hope whoever took it will be using it for a good cause. Around this time of the year is when we start building our haunt, it takes us a good 2 plus month to get it built in time for the grand opening (1st weekend of Oct.). 

My brother and I have been building haunted house for the last 20 years as a hobby with all our money going to the Haunt. The reason we build our Haunt is to bring the community closer together especially the little ones so they can have a memory of a lifetime and maybe encourage one little kid to turn their passion of Halloween into something that the community can enjoy. That’s how it all started for us. When we were little walking the streets during Halloween there was that one house that me and my brother were in Aww of and from that day we were hooked and our passion for Halloween started for us. 

My brother and I aren’t big into social media,no websites .no face book or no twitter accounts everything is by word of mouth. Just by word of mouth we get 4 to 5 thousand people to come visit our haunt every year. We have even been told that relatives take there vacation around Oct to visit there family just so they can come visit the haunt in the month of Oct. 

Every year my brother and I spend anywhere to $1,000 to $1,500 of our own money just for the upkeep of the haunt, which includes wood, jute netting, black sheeting, scene setters, electric cords, lighting, fog juice, fog machines, strobe lights and camo netting. For my brother and I to recoup the items that were taken from us it will take us at least 3 to 4 years to gather all the items together and get back to where we were before the items were taken. 

So we are asking the community for Help we need to raise 4 to 5 thousand dollars to Keep the Haunt Alive! Here is the breakdown of the items that were taken from us. 

500 pieces of 2 x 4 x 8 wood - $3 $1500
300 pieces of 2 x 4 x 10 wood - $4 $1200
100 pieces of 2 x 4 x 12 wood - $5 $500
6 rolls Jute Netting - $100 $600
20 rolls Black Sheeting - $35 $700
3 rolls camo netting $100 $300


Any help is much appreciated!! Haunt for Life!

http://www.gofundme.com/4j8j7yks


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Sorry to hear all of your materials were taken. 
I hope the Gofund helps !


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about your trouble. I hate it when a few try to ruin it for the many. 4,000 to 5,000 is a lot of help on your side. Maybe post a sign and explain to people what went on and you might not be able to have a haunt this year. Surely someone must know something about the thieves. (Yes, go ahead, call them what they really are.) I'm not sure how much help you'll get from Gofund. When the site first started, they had a better response. Now there are a lot of people asking for help. Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Rohr Manor (Feb 26, 2010)

We are just asking for a little help.I've done what I could do on my part, my brother works in law enforcement for our city and that hasn't helped us out. when making the gofund me page I just followed the rules and how to set up the page. i described all the material that was taken with the price of the material. i know i wont get anywhere near 4 to 5 thousand. Since I don't do anything with social media , everything is word of mouth with our Haunt, one of my fellow firefighters told me to make a gofundme page, so i had to try something. 

i know our Yard Haunt will prob not come back for a couple of years until we can get all the materials together to rebuild it.

What will happen is i will do something at my parents house for the community and kids out there.


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

Couldn't donate much, but thought I'd give something.
Don't let the bastards bring you down RM - here's hoping you can continue your haunt and keep your community spooky.


----------



## Rohr Manor (Feb 26, 2010)

if anyone is big into social media and can help us out by spreading the word, we would really appreciate it .


----------



## Rohr Manor (Feb 26, 2010)

Ugly Joe.....That means a lot. Thank you!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Sorry about your haunt. That really stinks.  Hope your fundraiser goes well. If you haven't already, one thing you might try is one of the local papers or TV stations. It would get the word out too and more of your local visitors would know about what happened and might be inclined to make a donation. Also try the lumberyards and various other businesses. They might be able to donate materials or cash in exchange for some free publicity and/or advertising. 

Good luck to you.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Wow. that sucks. I would be crying if that much was stolen from us. That's a lot of wood to be stolen for nobody to notice. I hope somebody comes forward and says they saw something even if it is anonymously. 

What about claiming it on your home/renters' insurance? That might be a way to go to get some of your funds back.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

Really sorry to hear about this. Where were you storing all this material? 

If everyone here donated $1-2 you just might have enough to get started again. 

Glad to hear your not going to let this tragedy stop you from haunting.


----------



## Rohr Manor (Feb 26, 2010)

Cloak_Dagger said:


> Really sorry to hear about this. Where were you storing all this material?
> 
> If everyone here donated $1-2 you just might have enough to get started again.
> 
> Glad to hear your not going to let this tragedy stop you from haunting.


So what happen was., I store all my material in storage because it take my brother and I over 2 months to build I took the material out to start building last weekend. while taking the material out I got a call from my sister telling me my dad had is having what seems to be a heart attack so I didn't get to store the material in my back yard I unloaded it and placed it on the side of my house near my backyard and left to the hospital right away. being a paramedic I know how serious a mid heart attack can be.

I live in a safe neighbors and the only thing I can think is that we get people driving around to pick up "trash" that people don't want and I think it was them that stole the material.


----------



## Rohr Manor (Feb 26, 2010)

The Red Hallows said:


> Wow. that sucks. I would be crying if that much was stolen from us. That's a lot of wood to be stolen for nobody to notice. I hope somebody comes forward and says they saw something even if it is anonymously.
> 
> What about claiming it on your home/renters' insurance? That might be a way to go to get some of your funds back.


I was crying, not from the material being stolen, scared that my dad was having a heart attack. ill look into the insurance claim. thanks for the advice


----------



## Rohr Manor (Feb 26, 2010)

lizzyborden said:


> Sorry about your haunt. That really stinks.  Hope your fundraiser goes well. If you haven't already, one thing you might try is one of the local papers or TV stations. It would get the word out too and more of your local visitors would know about what happened and might be inclined to make a donation. Also try the lumberyards and various other businesses. They might be able to donate materials or cash in exchange for some free publicity and/or advertising.
> 
> Good luck to you.


I have contacted the newspaper and tv station but I live in a big market city and something like this doesn't get noticed. I live in Los Angeles area. I do this Haunt for the community and I donate all the funds to a Charity and with the funds I got last year it would of covered all the material, but I donated it to a good cause....


----------



## Rohr Manor (Feb 26, 2010)

DaveintheGrave said:


> Sorry to hear all of your materials were taken.
> I hope the Gofund helps !


me too.........


----------

